# What is the Regulative Principle of Worship?



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 20, 2007)

*Posted on my PB blog: What is the Regulative Principle of Worship. An Introduction to “A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore,” By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. and David C. Lachman, Ph.D*


----------



## MW (Sep 20, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> *Posted on my PB blog: What is the Regulative Principle of Worship. An Introduction to “A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore,” By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. and David C. Lachman, Ph.D*



Very clear and concise.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 21, 2007)

Good stuff Chris. I've noticed you're using the Blog thing quite a bit to post some really good stuff.

That was a great article in the CPJ.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Good stuff Chris. I've noticed you're using the Blog thing quite a bit to post some really good stuff.
> 
> That was a great article in the CPJ.


Thanks; yes, using the blog, but that editor sure could be beefed up. I think it was designed strictly for writing within it; importing/cut-and-paste is a nightmare.


----------



## shackleton (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a question about this definition and how it might apply to everyday life. 

"4 A briefer statement still which sums up the Presbyterian principle of worship, is that in the worship of God, “Not to Command is to Forbid,” 5 or “Whatever is not commanded is forbidden.” 

Someone gave me an example of how the RP applies to all of life. It was regarding the issue of children, birth control and educating or homeschooling children. Using the priniciples stated above, they said that the bible never says _not_ to have children, so as a double whammy we are to then keep having children until the woman cannot anymore, this includes not using birth control or "planned parenthood." They also stated that using this logic we are to educate out children at home. As proof for this they stated that it was the same principle that is used to derive the notion of the Trinity from scripture. But the notion of the Trinity would not be concluded from the above stated defintion since it is logically deduced. 
Also in the WCF it states, "1:6 The whole counsel of God, concerning all things necessary for His own glory, man’s salvation, faith, and life, *is either expressly set down in Scripture, or by good and necessary consequence may be deduced from Scripture:* unto which nothing at any time is to be added, whether by new revelations of the Spirit, or traditions of men. Nevertheless we acknowledge the inward illumination of the Spirit of God to be necessary for the saving understanding of such things as are revealed in the Word: and that there are some circumstances concerning the worship of God, and government of the Church, common to human actions and societies, which are to be ordered by the light of nature and Christian prudence, according to the general rules of the Word, which are always to be observed."

Does this violate the RP since it is not "expressly laid down but only deduced? 
Also, does this, "unto which nothing at any time is to be added, whether by new revelations of the Spirit, or *traditions of men*." teach against the RP?
What about this statement, "and that there are some circumstances concerning the worship of God, and government of the Church, common to human actions and societies,_* which are to be ordered by the light of nature and Christian prudence, according to the general rules of the Word, which are always to be observed."*_
Is this saying that we are to use the principles laid out in the bible to govern our lives and that not all things pertaining to life are going to be expressly stated in scripture, so we must use prudence? 

Thanks


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 22, 2007)

shackleton said:


> I have a question about this definition and how it might apply to everyday life.
> 
> "4 A briefer statement still which sums up the Presbyterian principle of worship, is that in the worship of God, “Not to Command is to Forbid,” 5 or “Whatever is not commanded is forbidden.”
> 
> ...


----------



## shackleton (Sep 22, 2007)

So when using the above stated definition, it only regards worship and in that way the WCF does not contradict itself. But to apply what it says about the 2nd commandment into all of life would be a contradiction since the 2nd commandment tells how we are to worship God and not lead our lives. 
So with life we are to use prudence and the principles that are expressly laid down in scripture or can be logically deduced. 
Is this close to being correct?


----------

